# Wanting 180+- hp



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm really not looking for a crazy 240hp myoung monster...

Does hotshot or any other company sell like, the manifold, turbo, ecu, and that's it? I won't need an intercooler/injectors for just like 7 or 8 psi of boost will I? I'd like to see somewhere around 160-180hp. I've already done all the suspension stuff I want, and am now looking at more engine mods.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

a single sentence cannot define how important an intercooler is.

there is a "off-brand"/"wallmart" kit.. lol.. its like. 1600$ - ecu costs.. has a T20 (probably maxes at 8psi) downpipe, manifold, (needs BOV) and piping.. its roaming around here on the net, and i could probably find it for ya.. but, be warned, its not tested...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

just get the hotshot kit, you dont have to add any more or just fab your own, hotshot sell the manifold alone, you can send you ecu to jwt..


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

There are a few of those non tested turbo kits out there for the 1.6. You will always be running the risk of something happening, and you are going to have alot of problems cause you get what you pay for. Plus as soon as you feal that 7 psi you are gonna want more. So its worth it for the hotshot.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

its just stupid and cheap to run stock injectors and no intercooler. period.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yes... injectors cost abuot a 100$.. and get a damn safc for 200 off ebay.. and be safe.

300$ is cheaper than spending 700 on a new engine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

a cheap ass starion or BB intercooler costs about $85-$100 off ebay. youll be glad you got it in the end.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i believe, if you are going to do it, pay the money, do it right nad you wont regret it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

psulemon said:


> i believe, if you are going to do it, pay the money, do it right nad you wont regret it



I agree. Do it right the first time, or don't do it..........take it from people who know from experience.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I agree. Do it right the first time, or don't do it..........take it from people who know from experience.



I'm willing to pay for what I want. It seems like as far as myoung and others are concerned that people want the MAX hp possible. I am NOT wanting 240+ hp. For a FWD car imo it's useless, and I would be JUST as happy with 160-180. 

I'm not trying to cheap on on anything; but there are other turbo'd cars w/o i/c's that are producing this type of gain. 


So in other words what your saying is that even though I'm not looking for 240hp I will still need to buy the same equipment?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tommy's car prolly doesn't have close to 180whp, maybe 130-150whp, and he didn't skimp on it. He's got a nice intercooler setup, larger injectors, and the JWT ecu. 

turbo kits aren't cheap....that's a fact.

I don't know if you heard, but a guy in Mexico turbocharged his QG18DE powered Almera. He was running a turbo from the 300z TT, (very small), with a seriously ghetto homemade manifold, no fuel system controls, and NO intercooler! I warned him that he would blow his engine, and that his kit was dangerous, but he swore up and down that it wouldn't and that the ECU would adjust, and that since he was at 8000ft it wasn't going to blow.

I heard the other day he blew his pistons. Prolly melted them. He didn't listen to me. Oh, and he hasn't told the public about it.......surprise surprise.
this is his cardomain page : http://www.cardomain.com/id/racerxmera

did I also mention he ran nitrous before turbo and milled his head to increase compression? he says it's at 10:1....supposedly. Oh, and when he posts on the message board he's on, he said a friend took his car to a shop where "they have equipment to check the air fuel and said it was ok"

Anyways, don't go cheap!!!

GSRmx knows exactly who I'm talking about.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

look on page 2 to see the pics of his ghetto setup. He claimed to make 180whp. He may have been making 130whp at the most.....


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

I honestly don't think anyone is reading what I'm typing. 


I'm not looking for cheap. If I have to pay $4300 to get up to 180hp then I might as well sell my car for $4k, and have $8300 to buy a nicer, faster car with a better interior.

These guy your talking about is again trying to get MAX hp with MIN $$. If I can do this for like 2-3k that'd be great. If I can't; then it's not worth it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know how much Tommy spent on his setup. James might actually be good to talk to, since he has a T28 and is probably making around 180whp or so........

if you want to spend like 3500..... I think that would be reasonable for a decent setup.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm getting my Forge IC this week and dynoing on Friday morning... 

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april03/project200sx/

that was with the T28 at 11psi according to the article.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/200sx_july02.php

that was the old 'stage 1 setup' (doesn't exist). 164 hp at 7-8 psi.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

James said:


> I'm getting my Forge IC this week and dynoing on Friday morning...
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april03/project200sx/
> 
> ...



I've emailed hotshot with my questions. 

I wonder what it would cost to use my own sourced t28, and buy the manifold, injectors, IC and IC piping from hotshot; then ecu @ $600 through jwt..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Cost me 2800 in the end with exhaust and everything... including ecu.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

James said:


> I'm getting my Forge IC this week and dynoing on Friday morning...
> 
> http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april03/project200sx/
> 
> ...



what about using a T25? Since I'm only wanting 180 or so hp would that be not enough?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just get a t28... about the same price and flows more.

want my old BB intercooler when I get the Forge on? Yours for $40 plus shipping.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you'd have to run more psi on the t25 to get 180whp than you would a t28....just bigger and more efficient.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> what about using a T25? Since I'm only wanting 180 or so hp would that be not enough?


yeah a t25 would do.. but beware, you will crave more...


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

James said:


> just get a t28... about the same price and flows more.
> 
> want my old BB intercooler when I get the Forge on? Yours for $40 plus shipping.



After getting a response from hotshot I most certainly will.

anyone used these people:
http://www.turbodiscounters.com/html/turbo-nissan.aspx#

Seems like they are selling what I want in a kit minus the IC and piping.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> Tommy's car prolly doesn't have close to 180whp, maybe 130-150whp, and he didn't skimp on it. He's got a nice intercooler setup, larger injectors, and the JWT ecu. .


yes, right now it is, but as we all know, im running extremely rich and no clutch...thats why its being so slow. as soon as i fix my fuel issue, i guarantee alot more.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> After getting a response from hotshot I most certainly will.
> 
> anyone used these people:
> http://www.turbodiscounters.com/html/turbo-nissan.aspx#
> ...


I will try as hard as I can to get the IC off this week. PM me if you really want it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> After getting a response from hotshot I most certainly will.
> 
> anyone used these people:
> http://www.turbodiscounters.com/html/turbo-nissan.aspx#
> ...



Unproven, untested, unknown results... The statments they make on that website are a joke..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> I don't know how much Tommy spent on his setup


rememer, i got alot of my parts used, so my kit came out to be about $3000, and i still have to get that clutch, new tires, etc.

as soon as i get my shit running right, itll be worth every penny.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> rememer, i got alot of my parts used, so my kit came out to be about $3000, and i still have to get that clutch, new tires, etc.
> 
> as soon as i get my shit running right, itll be worth every penny.


I already have a heavy duty clutch; and tires, and everything on my car is running perfect. The body/paint is perfect, etc. etc.


I'm either going to get a turbo setup; or sell it and get something faster/nicer interior.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

So far my total est. cost for my parts is at around 800$.. all i need is...

Intercooler, downpipe made, ECU, cams.

thats all i need left.. i have injectors, turbo/j pipe soon, manifold, Greddy typeS bov (free, i love my friends)


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

After reading through threads RE: turbo setups and the like; I think I'm going to stay NA. 

There doesn't seem to be a setup that suits my needs.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't understand what you're talking about. The Hotshot kit will suit your needs just fine! 

The turbo comes set at 8 psi which will get you exactly the power you're looking for.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

James said:


> I don't understand what you're talking about. The Hotshot kit will suit your needs just fine!
> 
> The turbo comes set at 8 psi which will get you exactly the power you're looking for.



I was also looking at the site... There are conflicting pricing information.

$3399 in one place, $4k in the other.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you should just call for clearification, its worth the buck in phone calls to find out since no one else will. In the end the kit even at the 4k price isn't that bad a deal... find another kit with the same amount of stuff for that price... you can usually find those retard kits for like 1500 (low low low low low boost) but you can put together a better kit for a cheaper price if you were just going low boost...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

James said:


> you should just call for clearification, its worth the buck in phone calls to find out since no one else will. In the end the kit even at the 4k price isn't that bad a deal... find another kit with the same amount of stuff for that price... you can usually find those retard kits for like 1500 (low low low low low boost) but you can put together a better kit for a cheaper price if you were just going low boost...


yeah.. if you wanted like.. 3psi running on an external wastegate.. with no intercooler, not ecu upgrades.. etc.. i think you can have it done for under or at 600$


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

if all you want is 180 whp, you could just swap in a VE.....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

spdracerUT said:


> if all you want is 180 whp, you could just swap in a VE.....



yeeaaaaaaaaa...thats cheap NO


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

its about the same as a turbo kit to buy and swap in the VE... (if you do the work yourself) but its just so much easier to throw a turbo on the the existing engine and have the potential to make more power.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Chuck said:


> yeah.. if you wanted like.. 3psi running on an external wastegate.. with no intercooler, not ecu upgrades.. etc.. i think you can have it done for under or at 600$



you can't get a 3psi spring for any external wastegate that I know of...also...you wouldn't feel 3psi.......at all.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

True that... But why bullshit when it comes to something that drive you


----------

